# R/C Vehicle & Accessories Raffle to Benifit another Club trying to buy Scoring System



## BrentP

*R/C Vehicle & Accessories Raffle to Benifit another Club trying to buy Scoring System*

Posted with Hank's permission.

We have started a new club in Springfield MO & things are going pretty well but we are not able to raise enough money to purchase a scoring system for the track. I'm sure you all saw the last raffle & I have to admit that it is what gave us the idea to do this. We too have a LHS that has agreed to sell us a vehicle at cost or maybe even under cost. There are a few other small prizes that will be drawn for as well. The tickets will be $10.00ea with a total of 100 tickets to sell. We are planning a 2 day race toward the end of next month & we would like to do the drawing then. We want to thank Hank & Hobby Talk for letting us do the raffle & everyone that has donated prizes.

Here are the prizes:

From Sleeth Hobbies: Your choice of an Associated RC18T RTR, Team T4, TC3, L4O, or Losi Mini T RTR, XXX-T MF2, XXX-S G.
From Larry Mullins: A NASCAR style painted body, Larry does a very nice job
From Bulit Motorsports: An EPIC based ROAR 19 Turn motor
From Darkside Motorsports: A complete Oval Wing Kit with mounts, button's & Wing.
I'm going to do a custom faceplate for someone with a CE charger.
From TQ Cells: (1) 360+ 1.155+ 4-cell matched @ 35A *ADDED 12-28-04* 
From Demallie Racing Products: Winners choice of a Pan, truck, or EDM painted body *ADDED 1-3-05* 
We're also waiting on some replies from others.

If you would like a ticket please email me at [email protected] & I will forward the necesary information for payment. We are set up for PayPal & postal money orders will be excepted as well. Thanks in advance & Happy Holiday's to everyone.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## swtour

...Wow, I wish I would have done this... It's taken me 4 years to get enough money put together to get my AMBrc system...Now I need to move the OLD AMB20 and AMB8800 systems...

GOOD LUCK GUYS.. What a cool clever idea...I Want 2 tickets...I'll email you for PayPal


----------



## jake86

swtour said:


> ...Wow, I wish I would have done this... It's taken me 4 years to get enough money put together to get my AMBrc system...Now I need to move the OLD AMB20 and AMB8800 systems...
> 
> GOOD LUCK GUYS.. What a cool clever idea...I Want 2 tickets...I'll email you for PayPal


Thank you for the help Joe. And thank you to anyone that buys a ticket. 

Jason Jackson
S-ROC RACING


----------



## tfrahm

I'm "IN" -- I'll get you an email soon...

Heck -- this is a lap counting system I may actually get to USE! Instead of a prize, can I just get an extra lap on each run for the next year? LOL!


----------



## swtour

PayPay has been sent...

Good Luck w/ the fund raising~


----------



## tfrahm

PayPal sent...

Let me know what I won...


----------



## hankster

Brent is another great longtime HobbyTalk member that has always gone out of his way to help others. Just our little way of giving a little back.


----------



## BrentP

Thanks Hank, & again thanks for letting us do this. There is no way we could raise the money we need without HobbyTalk.

Everyone that has requested tickets should have mail. thanks guys!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## 1Starpower

ygm!

Daniel


----------



## Night Rogue

Brent YGM :thumbsup:


----------



## BrentP

12 gone!! Thanks for the ones so far. Hope to sell some more soon.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

Lots of tickets left. Com'on guys this is for a good cause!! Some people are buying tickets & telling us to throw their name out if it is drawn. That makes your chances even better than they already where.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

Just added to the list

From TQ Cells (1) 360+ 1.155+ 4-cell matched @ 35A.

Thanks Steve!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

21 gone!! Still lots of tickets left. I'm still working on more prizes as well

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

Just added From Demallie Racing Products: Winners choice of a Pan, truck, or EDM painted body. Thanks Mike!!
Each of these products will go to a different winner so your chances of winning something are getting better all the time.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

Still plenty of tickets left!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## bulitbill

Brent, when do you need the stuff i promised?

bulitbill


----------



## BrentP

No hurry Bill, we still have a few tickets to sell. I'm going to need some more brushes soon so I'll probably just have you ship it with them. Thanks again for you help with the raffle & everything else.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

Still plenty of tickets left guys!! This is for a good cause & your chances of winning are pretty good too. 7 out of 94 is pretty good odds!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## swtour

How goes the ticket sales guys?


I heard you got the racing under way...I hope all is going great in the Mid-West~

It's looking like it might be a great year of OVAL Racing on the WEST COAST..if MOTHER NATURE treats us kindly this year...

GOOD LUCK~!

www.southwesttour.com


----------



## BrentP

Ticket sales are pretty slow right now. I don't understand why people aren't buying them. The chances of winning are pretty good if you ask me.

We did get under way & racing is going pretty good. The track gets faster every time we run on it.

I wish I lived closer to you guys, I love cap tire racing. I just recently went & looked at an ex-go cart track in my home town. It is allot bigger (rolled out 613ft) than I thought it would be. As soon as it warms up, I'm going to take an old car out & test the surface. If it is too rough, I don't think we will be able to run on it considering the size & speed we will carry.

Good luck on the tour!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## swtour

Brent,

If that go-kart track is bumpy...soften up the front end...make sure to use LONG king pins and some stiff lube, jack the chassis up a bit...and RUN~

You should see how bumpy our velodrome is...especially at 60 mph in MODIFIED~ can you say AERO Blowovers...lifting the FRONT end and/or the back end off the track~


----------



## BrentP

Thanks for the advise Joe. I've heard about those "blow overs", sounds a little crazy to me. We'll get going on it I'm sure. Take a look at some of the pictures of it if you haven't already.

http://www.geocities.com/s_roc_racing/pictures.htm

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

Almost half way there. We sold 14 tickets this weekend at our 2 day race. We have about 55 tickets left. Lets get em sold so we can draw for these great prizes.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP

I just wanted to let you all know that the raffle will be for each induvidual item. So your chances of winning are very good. Here is the list of prizes agian.

From Sleeth Hobbies: Your choice of an Associated RC18T RTR, Team T4, TC3, L4O, or Losi Mini T RTR, XXX-T MF2, XXX-S G.
From Larry Mullins: A NASCAR style painted body, Larry does a very nice job
From Bulit Motorsports: An EPIC based ROAR 19 Turn motor
From Darkside Motorsports: A complete Oval Wing Kit with mounts, button's & Wing.
I'm going to do a custom faceplate for someone with a CE charger.
From TQ Cells: (1) 360+ 1.155+ 4-cell matched @ 35A
From Demallie Racing Products: Winners choice of a Pan, truck, or EDM painted body.

If you would like a ticket please email me at [email protected] & I will forward the necesary information for payment. We are set up for PayPal & postal money orders will be excepted as well. There are a little over 50 tickets left.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## jake86

BrentP said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that the raffle will be for each induvidual item. So your chances of winning are very good. Here is the list of prizes agian.
> 
> From Sleeth Hobbies: Your choice of an Associated RC18T RTR, Team T4, TC3, L4O, or Losi Mini T RTR, XXX-T MF2, XXX-S G.
> From Larry Mullins: A NASCAR style painted body, Larry does a very nice job
> From Bulit Motorsports: An EPIC based ROAR 19 Turn motor
> From Darkside Motorsports: A complete Oval Wing Kit with mounts, button's & Wing.
> I'm going to do a custom faceplate for someone with a CE charger.
> From TQ Cells: (1) 360+ 1.155+ 4-cell matched @ 35A
> From Demallie Racing Products: Winners choice of a Pan, truck, or EDM painted body.
> 
> If you would like a ticket please email me at [email protected] & I will forward the necesary information for payment. We are set up for PayPal & postal money orders will be excepted as well. There are a little over 50 tickets left.
> 
> __________________
> Brent Pearcy
> Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


We are half way there. Please help us out.

Jason Jackson
S-Rock racing


----------



## gene465

Support the cause! Don't live anywhere nearby but I got one and hopefully maybe win something, some good prizes listed there!


----------



## BrentP

Thanks Gene!! This is for a good cause. We're half way there & we really hope to be able to draw by the end of the month. So lets get this thing over with!!:thumbsup: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## Night Rogue

Thank you Gene


----------



## BrentP

Still plenty of tickets guys. 660 people have looked at this thread, we just need 50 more. Help us out guys!!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## jake86

Tickets are starting to sell again. Keep it coming the quicker we sell them the quicker we can get this over with and people we get these great prizes.

Jason Jackson
S-Rock Racing


----------



## BrentP

We're on the downslide, only 40 or so tickets left. Lets finish this thing up pretty soon!! Plenty of great prizes here so get tickets while you still can.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## BrentP

Still plenty of tickets left guys. :thumbsup: 


__________________​Brent Pearcy​Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## swtour

To the TOP...

Guys, something I like to tell RC Oval Racers is "SUPPORT THE GUYS WHO SUPPORT WHAT YOU DO~"

This goes for companies whose product you run, companies who take the time to support the events you race at, and people who continue to try to bring you quality oval racing.

I personally don't know Jason or Brent, but I have seen them trying hard to bring something to the racers of their area. 

I'm in California and probably won't ever make it to their track...but I wish them luck in their endevors and hope they grow OVAL RACING in their area 100 fold.

Everytime a GOOD Local program gets built it seems a NATIONAL or Major event also picks up two or three racers. If a track can have 30 racers and 3 or 4 of those racers travel to Major events it won't take any time for the BIG events to have draws with 200+ racers again and we'll have some AWESOME Competition.

STEP UP, BUY A TICKET for this raffle, help them put on a better show with a decent scoring system...

Joe Myers
www.southwesttour.com


----------



## jake86

swtour said:


> To the TOP...
> 
> Guys, something I like to tell RC Oval Racers is "SUPPORT THE GUYS WHO SUPPORT WHAT YOU DO~"
> 
> This goes for companies whose product you run, companies who take the time to support the events you race at, and people who continue to try to bring you quality oval racing.
> 
> I personally don't know Jason or Brent, but I have seen them trying hard to bring something to the racers of their area.
> 
> I'm in California and probably won't ever make it to their track...but I wish them luck in their endevors and hope they grow OVAL RACING in their area 100 fold.
> 
> Everytime a GOOD Local program gets built it seems a NATIONAL or Major event also picks up two or three racers. If a track can have 30 racers and 3 or 4 of those racers travel to Major events it won't take any time for the BIG events to have draws with 200+ racers again and we'll have some AWESOME Competition.
> 
> STEP UP, BUY A TICKET for this raffle, help them put on a better show with a decent scoring system...
> 
> Joe Myers
> www.southwesttour.com


Thank you for the Kind words Joe.

Jason Jackson


----------



## BrentP

Thanks Joe, "you hit the nail right on the head"!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## BrentP

C'mon guys! 10 bucks isn't much considering that you will have a 7 in about 85 chance of winning something. & it is for a good cause, imagine not having a decent scoring system. I'm sure some of you have had to deal with this & it is not the most fun thing in the world. Lets see if we can get this thing over with pretty soon. :thumbsup: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## Roadsplat

Brent, How many more are left? If it goes too much longer at least when you draw me as the winner I'll have a brand new car for next season 

You're right $10 isn't much considering what can be won. I'm surprised it's taken this long to sell them all. C'mon guys lets get this over with for them so they can get their counting system.

RC


----------



## BrentP

Close to 40 I think. I figured this thing would have been over a long time ago.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## jake86

ttt...


----------



## tfrahm

Come on, people! Support this club -- they are a great bunch of guys! I've already bought my two tickets, and I'm not even a 'local' -- I only get to race with them on special occasions, but every time is a really good 'road trip'...

Support oval racing, and get a chance at some great prizes!


----------



## BrentP

Up TTT

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## BrentP

Still have tickets for sale!! I know there is allot of people that don't have them!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## jake86

Ttt...


----------



## gene465

C'mon guys alot of great prizes easily worth the price of a ticket! TTT


----------



## Stagger2

Brent, is it possible to buy another ticket to help you guys out? I bought one @ the Region 8 race from ya. Maybe I can hedge my bet too lol...........

Chad O


----------



## BrentP

Stagger2 said:


> Brent, is it possible to buy another ticket to help you guys out? I bought one @ the Region 8 race from ya. Maybe I can hedge my bet too lol...........
> 
> Chad O


You bet Chad!! We have a PayPal account set up & you can buy it that way or you can send me a money order. Shoot me an email at [email protected] & we'll work out the details.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## gene465

C'mon guys I want to get my prize already! LOL Good cause people get your tickets, with the prizes that are going to be given out your small price you pay for a ticket will be well worth it if you win!


----------



## Roadsplat

How many more tickets are left?


----------



## BrentP

55 or 60 right now, hopefully they will start selling again.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## Stagger2

I haven't forgot to email you Brent, but cash got tight last week. I will email you later this week to get another couple of ticks.

Chad O


----------



## BrentP

Cool, no problem. I understand that. :thumbsup: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## Stagger2

Just bought another tick, this is a great way to help out fellow racers. Just think of the possible reward by buying one. You get a shot at a car, motor, custom face plate, custom painted body and a couple more things (cant remember off the top of my head, too little hair there anymore too help retain memory).

Let's help them reach 100 so I can win a new car............lol.

Chad O:thumbsup:


----------



## Night Rogue

Thank you Stagger2 We appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## swtour

...QUICK, buy tickets before the price of scoring systems goes like the price of GASOLINE and becomes Unobtainable


----------



## jake86

bump ttt


----------



## Night Rogue

I'll buy another ticket this weekend.
swtour, you think them guys in Camarillo (Ventura Roadrunners Club)would be interested ?


----------



## jake86

We still have 40 tickets for sell @ 10.00 buck a piece. There are some good prizes to be won.


----------



## swtour

Wow, I didn't realize this has been going for so LONG now....



> 12-23-2004, 01:00 PM
> swtour
> Elder Statesman Join Date: Oct 2001
> Location: Santa Maria, CA, USA
> Posts: 548
> 
> ...Wow, I wish I would have done this... It's taken me 4 years to get enough money put together to get my AMBrc system...Now I need to move the OLD AMB20 and AMB8800 systems...
> 
> GOOD LUCK GUYS.. What a cool clever idea...I Want 2 tickets...I'll email you for PayPal


----------



## 1Starpower

Did ya'll ever sell all the tickets??? Its been awhile since an update


----------



## BrentP

Thanks for bringing this back to the top. No we haven't sold all the tickets. There is still a bunch left & there hasn't been any more interest in them for a while. Com'on guys whats 10 bucks when you have a 7 in 100 chance of winning something good!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## jake86

Back to the top. Come on everyone. 10 buck to win something good. What a deal. There are lots of tickets left.


----------



## Manning

I'll buy a couple!!!

Just waiting on a reply to my email on where to send the MO......

Mike


----------



## jake86

Manning said:


> I'll buy a couple!!!
> 
> Just waiting on a reply to my email on where to send the MO......
> 
> Mike


Who did you send the email too? If you sent it to brent I will get hold of him and let him know that he has an email.

Jason


----------



## swtour

..hey, How about a raffell selling $1.00 tickets. The winning prize...a $10.00 raffell ticket to the big raffell...LOL 

Serious guys, I can't believe this lil club hasn't been able to sell ALL of their tickets.

Good cause...and with just a little help...it keeps racing going.

My Gosh, I'm from Santa Maria CALIF. Where small 3bdrm houses are selling for $450,000, rent on the same size house is $1700 a month....Gasoline today was $2.67 per gallon.

I'll NEVER see this track, yet I didn't hesitate buying a couple tickets wayyyyyy back in the first days these guys were selling them...

It's simple, and you can even use PayPal...HOW COOL IS THAT? 

And best of all...YOU just might WIN SOMETING~


----------



## jake86

swtour said:


> ..hey, How about a raffell selling $1.00 tickets. The winning prize...a $10.00 raffell ticket to the big raffell...LOL
> 
> Serious guys, I can't believe this lil club hasn't been able to sell ALL of their tickets.
> 
> Good cause...and with just a little help...it keeps racing going.
> 
> My Gosh, I'm from Santa Maria CALIF. Where small 3bdrm houses are selling for $450,000, rent on the same size house is $1700 a month....Gasoline today was $2.67 per gallon.
> 
> I'll NEVER see this track, yet I didn't hesitate buying a couple tickets wayyyyyy back in the first days these guys were selling them...
> 
> It's simple, and you can even use PayPal...HOW COOL IS THAT?
> 
> And best of all...YOU just might WIN SOMETING~


Thank you for the kind words Joe. You been a big Help to use. I hope to make it some where that you race some day and meet you so I can shake your hand and thank you in person. We have sold a few tickets in the last week. And if a couple check show up from a couple guys we will be close to selling most of the tickets. We will have like 20 left when the money shows up from a couple guys. I would like to thank everyon that has bought a ticket and helping use out and helping grow this hobby.

Jason Jackson
S-Roc Raceway


----------



## Manning

jake86 said:


> Who did you send the email too? If you sent it to brent I will get hold of him and let him know that he has an email.
> 
> Jason


Brent got back with me......Gonna try to get the MO out tomorrow.

Will be up to race sometime...... 

c ya
Mike


----------



## BrentP

I want to say thanks to CKappler for buy 20 tickets!!! This puts us pretty close to 100 as long as a few people that wanted tickets pays for them. Anyway I have about 15 tickets left so lets get them bought up guys!!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## Night Rogue

Brent I'll buy another one this weekend. I'll get with Jason this Sat.


----------



## Night Rogue

Might be late but I'll be there


----------



## Night Rogue

Bump TTT


----------



## jake86

BrentP said:


> Here are the prizes:
> 
> From Sleeth Hobbies: Your choice of an Associated RC18T RTR, Team T4, TC3, L4O, or Losi Mini T RTR, XXX-T MF2, XXX-S G.
> From Larry Mullins: A NASCAR style painted body, Larry does a very nice job
> From Bulit Motorsports: An EPIC based ROAR 19 Turn motor
> From Darkside Motorsports: A complete Oval Wing Kit with mounts, button's & Wing.
> I'm going to do a custom faceplate for someone with a CE charger.
> From TQ Cells: (1) 360+ 1.155+ 4-cell matched @ 35A *ADDED 12-28-04*
> From Demallie Racing Products: Winners choice of a Pan, truck, or EDM painted body *ADDED 1-3-05*
> We're also waiting on some replies from others.
> 
> If you would like a ticket please email me at [email protected] & I will forward the necesary information for payment. We are set up for PayPal & postal money orders will be excepted as well. Thanks in advance & Happy Holiday's to everyone.
> 
> __________________
> Brent Pearcy
> Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


Tickets are starting too move again. There's only 18 left so buy one why you have the chance. Thank you to the people that have bought tickets so far.

Jason Jackson
S-Roc Raceway


----------



## BrentP

Bump Up!!!:thumbsup: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## Night Rogue

Bump Up!!!!


----------



## Night Rogue

Back ttt


----------



## Roadsplat

Did I win yet? 

RC


----------



## Guest

How many tickets are left to sell?

Cory


----------



## BrentP

Guys we only have 15 or so tickets left.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## swtour

...I don't remember my ticket numbers...they are getting moldy.

Come on guys...get 'em while you can...some GOOD prizes going...( I could use a NEW car...)


----------



## Night Rogue

BUMP TTT


----------



## jake86

15 or so tickets left $10 a ticket. The sooner we sell these the sooner we can get this over. There are some great gifts to be givin away. I know you read this and think is this real yes it is. If you have some concerns contact me at [email protected] And I will answer any of your questions.

Thank you for everyone that has bought a ticket so far. Help are race track out and help keep Oval racing alive. 

Jason Jackson


----------



## GirlsRC2

Roadsplat said:


> Did I win yet?
> 
> RC


LOL - That's what I was just thinking.


----------



## MotoX

Perhaps you guys should contact the manufacturers and see if you can get a deal on the hardware and the software.....


----------



## jake86

We have 15 tickets left to sell. So tell your fellow racers and buy the last 15 and we will have the drawing.


Jason


----------



## Night Rogue

Bump TTT


----------



## Roadsplat

Just a few more days and this will have been going on for a year. Come on guys buy up the remaining few and lets get this thing over with. I'm ready to win my new car  and to see these guys get their lap counting system.

RC


----------



## jake86

Okay I know this thing has been going on for a long time and I'm really thank full to all the people that have bought a ticket. We will be have the raffle this weekend Feb. 4th. We have sold all the tickets but 4 so if you would like to get in on the raffle you have till Feb. 3rd to do so. We will be posting the results here on hobbytalk and contacting the winners by email or PM. One another note the gp3300 pack has been upgraded to a Ib3800 pack. I would like to thank everyone that has donated the Items for the raffle. Thanks again.


Jason Jackson
S-Roc Raceway


----------



## OvalTrucker

I sent an email for paypal info.


----------



## jake86

OvalTrucker said:


> I sent an email for paypal info.


Which email did you send it too?

Send your request to this email [email protected] you will get a faster responce. 

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## Stagger2

It been so long I forgot my Ticket numbers, actually my computer crashed and I lost them. Brent sent them to me, I hope I don't need to know them to win.lol

Chad O


----------



## jake86

Stagger2 said:


> It been so long I forgot my Ticket numbers, actually my computer crashed and I lost them. Brent sent them to me, I hope I don't need to know them to win.lol
> 
> Chad O


No you don't need you numbers. lol We have a big list with everyone's names on it.


----------



## OvalTrucker

*Did I Win??*

When will you be posting a list of the winners? It would be nice to know who won what.


----------



## BrentP

Winners will be posted as soon as everyone has been contacted. We want to make sure that everyone is still available to claim their prize.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## BrentP

And the winners are, (drum roll  )


Larry Mullins Painted Body – Chad Oliver

Bulit Motorsports EPIC ROAR 19 Turn – Randy Ryder

Darkside Motorsports Oval Wing Kit – Rich Resue

Faceplate from Brent Pearcy – Christopher Webb

TQ Cells IB3800 (updated) – Harold Cotter

Grand Prize the car – Harold Cotter

Congratulations to all the lucky winners!! Thanks to everyone who bought a ticket, we're sorry this thing took so long but we really needed to sell 100 tickets in order to purchase our scoring system. We did fall a tad short of that mark but were able to dig up funds elswhere & got the system we needed. Thanks again to Hank & everyone who donated prizes as well.


__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## swtour

...man, all that anticipation for OVER a year...and I didn't win~

Glad to see you guys finally DID the deal, I hope you were able to get a system...

Joe
South-West Tour Series
www.southwesttour.com

*Don't miss our exciting return to VEGAS in '06. Two days of racing and two nights for whatever in VEGAS in MAY. May 20-21 at the Boulder City R/C Speedway...*


----------

